# 2016 April Results released



## PEtoSE (Jun 10, 2016)

Passed vertical. My pain is over!


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 10, 2016)

PEtoSE said:


> Passed vertical. My pain is over!


CONGRATS!!  Was it on NCEES?


----------



## PEtoSE (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes.  WA


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Jun 10, 2016)

Passed Vertical!!


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 10, 2016)

BamaStrucPE said:


> Passed Vertical!!


CONGRATS!


----------



## PEtoSE (Jun 10, 2016)

BamaStrucPE said:


> Passed Vertical!!


Congrats!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 10, 2016)

So it begins.

Good luck everyone!

Congrats Bama &amp; PEtoSE!


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jun 10, 2016)

F5 F5 F5 F5 congrats to those that passed. Keep at it to those that didn't


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Jun 10, 2016)

Now back to being productive and giving the F5 button a break.


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 10, 2016)

BamaStrucPE said:


> Now back to being productive and giving the F5 button a break.


I can't wait for that moment ... ughh PCS you are the worst.


----------



## PEtoSE (Jun 10, 2016)

opening a crisp, cold beer


----------



## wgodfrey (Jun 10, 2016)

just mashing F5 over here. Can't handle the suspense.


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 10, 2016)

wgodfrey said:


> just mashing F5 over here. Can't handle the suspense.


Don't know what state you are but in the Fall MA did this to me where I got the results first thing Monday morning even though they released on a Friday.  It's the worst.


----------



## Sea saw (Jun 10, 2016)

That must have been torture. PCS please come thru for us today!


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 10, 2016)

Sea saw said:


> That must have been torture. PCS please come thru for us today!


I already emailed them and they won't respond... Naturally.  I think it's the time it takes for them to copy from NCEES and put it on their own website which is absurd.  The PCS website typically shows the score first though as a heads up.  NCEES showed it at 1pm ish but I knew at 7:30 AM from PCS.


----------



## Morj (Jun 10, 2016)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is this PCS website that keeps being referenced?  Took the test in CA and the suspense is killing me...


----------



## wgodfrey (Jun 10, 2016)

BridgeSewist said:


> Don't know what state you are but in the Fall MA did this to me where I got the results first thing Monday morning even though they released on a Friday.  It's the worst.


IL, we use NCEES, got them at 11:11 on the day of release in December. If I don't get them today it's gonna be a very long weekend..... :huh:


----------



## Morj (Jun 10, 2016)

For those who took the test in CA, see response from NCEES chat:

"The results have already been released to the state boards. Some boards have already released to individuals. As soon as the state board where you took the exam gives permission to NCEES to post the results into your account, we will do so."


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 10, 2016)

Morj said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is this PCS website that keeps being referenced?  Took the test in CA and the suspense is killing me...


PCS is a service that a few states use for all of the test registration, approval and results.  I am not exactly sure their purpose other than being a middle man.


----------



## VTBridge (Jun 10, 2016)

Passed vertical bridge first try!


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 10, 2016)

VTBridge said:


> Passed vertical bridge first try!


Congrats!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 10, 2016)

Congrats VTB!


----------



## VTBridge (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks! Congrats to everyone who made it. And, good luck with the restudy to anyone who needs another shot.


----------



## Gleitz (Jun 10, 2016)

Still havent got my results for either Vertical or Lateral... im in FL?


----------



## PEtoSE (Jun 10, 2016)

VTBridge said:


> Passed vertical bridge first try!


Congrats!


----------



## sguru (Jun 10, 2016)

Passed both vertical and lateral second try. Done with the exam. Congrats to all who passed. Good luck to all who couldnt. Keep studying, it can be done.


----------



## wgodfrey (Jun 10, 2016)

Illinois did not take this long last fall to authorize NCEES to release the results.


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 10, 2016)

I am holding hope of today until 5 then I will not check again until Monday.  2.5 hours of refreshing.


----------



## Gleitz (Jun 10, 2016)

Same here! What the heck. What is taking so long, what states have gotten their results?

FL still waiting...


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 10, 2016)

I think ...

FL MA IL CA all waiting here

WA AL and VT have them here

There are more states but I haven't seen anyone post states otherwise.


----------



## wgodfrey (Jun 10, 2016)

Gleitz said:


> Same here! What the heck. What is taking so long, what states have gotten their results?


Looks like Washington State is the only confirmed response.

Confirmed that IL, MA, and CA have not received anything yet.


----------



## CMAN (Jun 10, 2016)

The FB page for NE board of engineers states they released them and to check MYNCEES.  Still nothing . ...   That was almost 3 hrs ago.


----------



## bacen (Jun 10, 2016)

Nothing in GA... Anxiously waiting for the lateral result.


----------



## tenguy23 (Jun 10, 2016)

WGodfrey: I would expect Illinois would post their results to CTS no earlier than Wednesday 6/15/16. Illinois' SE Licensing board always holds a meeting to discuss what I believe would be the NCEES grades before releasing them to CTS or giving NCEES permission to update it on their server.

http://www.idfpr.com/profs/Boards/se.asp

Per the schedule here at http://www.idfpr.com/Profs/Meetings/Notices/SEMeeting06142016.pdf , their June meeting is scheduled for 6/14/16.

Last April 2015, CTS released their SE Exam results one day after the IDFPR SE Board held their meeting. If apples to apples holds true, IL should be clicking F5 next Wednesday AM


----------



## Gleitz (Jun 10, 2016)

Just got results Passed Both First time! Good Luck to everyone else!!! 

Thanks for giving me someone to talk to while I was going nuts waiting for results!


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 10, 2016)

Gleitz said:


> Just got results Passed Both First time! Good Luck to everyone else!!!
> 
> Thanks for giving me someone to talk to while I was going nuts waiting for results!


Congrats!!


----------



## VTBridge (Jun 10, 2016)

Gleitz said:


> Just got results Passed Both First time! Good Luck to everyone else!!!
> 
> Thanks for giving me someone to talk to while I was going nuts waiting for results!


Congrats! Both in one try is impressive!


----------



## jc2015 (Jun 10, 2016)

Do you think its appropriate to put 'S.E.' in my name title now on emails?  Or should I officially wait for my license number?


----------



## bacen (Jun 10, 2016)

bacen said:


> Nothing in GA... Anxiously waiting for the lateral result.


Results are in for GA. Passed. Good luck everyone!


----------



## wgodfrey (Jun 10, 2016)

tenguy23 said:


> WGodfrey: I would expect Illinois would post their results to CTS no earlier than Wednesday 6/15/16. Illinois' SE Licensing board always holds a meeting to discuss what I believe would be the NCEES grades before releasing them to CTS or giving NCEES permission to update it on their server.
> 
> http://www.idfpr.com/profs/Boards/se.asp
> 
> ...


Hmm, Illinois doesn't use CTS, as far as I understand. And the Fall results were forwarded to examinees on Dec 11 at 11am for the fall exam. It's my understanding that Dec 11 was the dats PE and SE results were released to the State boards by NCEES. 

Not sure why it would be different between the fall and spring exams.


----------



## tenguy23 (Jun 10, 2016)

WGodfrey: Registering for the exam thru Continental Testing Services (CTS) was a requirement in order to sit for the exam in Illinois.

As far as Fall vs Spring, historically, Illinois has proven to turn around the results faster in the Fall in comparison to the Spring (by as much as 2 weeks sooner). I would not use Fall as a basis of Spring turnaround.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 10, 2016)

jc2015 said:


> Do you think its appropriate to put 'S.E.' in my name title now on emails?  Or should I officially wait for my license number?


If your state (or a state you provide engineering services in) has practice or title restrictions on "SE" or "structural engineer" then I would wait. If not, then you can probably get away with putting S.E. on your emails.


----------



## Lukus (Jun 10, 2016)

Passed SE Lateral Bridge, first try.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 11, 2016)

Congratulations Lukus; the word I'm hearing was that bridge lateral was a doozy this year.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jun 13, 2016)

Even though I passed lateral last year, I still hold a grudge for the brutal bridge PM that I failed in April 2015


----------



## wgodfrey (Jun 13, 2016)

tenguy23 said:


> WGodfrey: Registering for the exam thru Continental Testing Services (CTS) was a requirement in order to sit for the exam in Illinois.
> 
> As far as Fall vs Spring, historically, Illinois has proven to turn around the results faster in the Fall in comparison to the Spring (by as much as 2 weeks sooner). I would not use Fall as a basis of Spring turnaround.


Oh yeah, CTS = Continent Testing Services....doy

I guess I just don't understand why the reslease, from the state board, was instantaneous (or effectively so) in the fall, but they're dragging their feet this time around.

I went and looked up the agenda for the board meeting tomorrow morning, no mention of the exams. 

:dunno:


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 13, 2016)

Still waiting on MA.  They are literally killing me because last fall when everyone got results on Friday we were Monday morning and of course now that's not the case.


----------



## RSN (Jun 13, 2016)

Hawaii results released today.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jun 14, 2016)

They just released the breakdowns for the passers and failers for the SE in April. Must say, 50% is the highest I have ever seen for first timers on vertical forces bridges.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah, looks like the pass rates (for 1st time takers) are a little higher this time. Probably because there is more knowledge about the exam, now that it has been given for 5 years. Those taking the exam know what they are in for, and are better prepared. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 14, 2016)

I agree.  I think word is getting out and most people have at least one person they know that has taken the exam to give them a better idea of content / difficulty level.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 14, 2016)

BridgeSewist said:


> give them a better idea of content


which would violate NCEES' policy.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 14, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> which would violate NCEES' policy.


not necessarily...ncees publishes exam content by subject matter


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 14, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> which would violate NCEES' policy.


Not specifics in violation of the policy.  I meant that when I first thought about taking it I thought AASHTO and SERM would have everything I would need but I was told instead to really learn all of the codes and bring them all.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 14, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> not necessarily...ncees publishes exam content by subject matter


right, and if anyone specifies more than that, they are in the "grey" area.


----------



## Sea saw (Jun 14, 2016)

PCS, put me out of my F5 misery!


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 14, 2016)

Sea saw said:


> PCS, put me out of my F5 misery!


Haha same here ... they didn't respond to email or a call and it said via mail on the automated voice thing which I am hoping is the old way?  I didn't know if anyone was left waiting!


----------



## Sea saw (Jun 14, 2016)

Hmm, I decided to call and got thru to someone. They said they were still waiting on board approval to release them, but that it would be on NCEES as soon as they do. So at least we don't have to rely on the USPS.


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 14, 2016)

Sea saw said:


> Hmm, I decided to call and got thru to someone. They said they were still waiting on board approval to release them, but that it would be on NCEES as soon as they do. So at least we don't have to rely on the USPS.


Nice!  Now if the board would approve them...


----------



## Morj (Jun 14, 2016)

BridgeSewist said:


> Nice!  Now if the board would approve them...


If only....California still waiting.


----------



## smahurin (Jun 14, 2016)

Ya the pass rates still fluctuate, but in general seem to be steadily climbing.  I agree with David, I assume its largely due to more study material and a better understanding of what exactly is tested.


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 14, 2016)

smahurin said:


> Ya the pass rates still fluctuate, but in general seem to be steadily climbing.  I agree with David, I assume its largely due to more study material and a better understanding of what exactly is tested.


Does anyone track the volume of test takers?  I know I was encouraged to take it as an alternative to the PE but now my company doesn't encourage it as much since they found so many people have not passed first try.  Do we think there is a correlation to different demographics taking it (maybe more higher level)?  Now I am curious.


----------



## wgodfrey (Jun 14, 2016)

In case anyone is interested. It does seem that the pass rates are trending upwards, at least since 2011.


----------



## VTBridge (Jun 14, 2016)

smahurin said:


> Ya the pass rates still fluctuate, but in general seem to be steadily climbing.  I agree with David, I assume its largely due to more study material and a better understanding of what exactly is tested.


True, but the repeat rate is still very low. It would seem that seeing it once would really help in preparation for next time, but the data implies otherwise. (Or, there are enough folks who just keep trying without studying that it keeps the average low)


----------



## doodie96 (Jun 14, 2016)

Just got my result in IL...acceptable in lateral........good luck everybody....


----------



## VTBridge (Jun 14, 2016)

It would also be interesting to see the data on review course vs no review course. These courses are expanding and improving, and are taught by former test takers so there would seem to be a benefit there too.


----------



## wgodfrey (Jun 14, 2016)

IL has finally released results. I passed Lateral. I'm done!


----------



## cdavis289 (Jun 14, 2016)

CA results are in.  I passed both!  Good luck everyone else.


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 14, 2016)

MA is in and I passed lateral bridge!!!!! Congratulations to everyone!!!


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 14, 2016)

Not sure why the repeat pass rate is always so much lower than first time takers, but it is. Obviously those who do not pass the first time generally aren't ready when they take it again. Maybe NCEES scrutinizes repeat tests more closely? Seems odd to publish pass rates for first time takers and repeat takers and always consistently see the repeat pass rate 10-20% points lower.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 14, 2016)

David Connor said:


> Maybe NCEES scrutinizes repeat tests more closely?


Sure, let's start rumors.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 14, 2016)

VTBridge said:


> It would also be interesting to see the data on review course vs no review course. These courses are expanding and improving, and are taught by former test takers so there would seem to be a benefit there too.


I really wish this data was available, it would be both a very interesting metric of the quality of the course and what those courses were worth from a practical standpoint. As it is, most people tend to have experience with one or none. Very few people take multiple courses from multiple providers so finding an objective review is hard.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 15, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Sure, let's start rumors.


Yeah, I'll retract that statement. Just is a little odd that they give out the results that way. Carry on...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 15, 2016)

Not odd at all.

It's the same way it's always been.

ld-025:


----------



## wgodfrey (Jun 15, 2016)

David Connor said:


> Not sure why the repeat pass rate is always so much lower than first time takers, but it is. Obviously those who do not pass the first time generally aren't ready when they take it again. Maybe NCEES scrutinizes repeat tests more closely? Seems odd to publish pass rates for first time takers and repeat takers and always consistently see the repeat pass rate 10-20% points lower.


David, don't you think it might be because the smarter people with better preparation methodologies pass the first time through? It makes sense to me that someone that has failed an exam once is likely to fail it again unless they make a concerted effort to change something about their approach to the exam.


----------



## smahurin (Jun 15, 2016)

VTBridge said:


> True, but the repeat rate is still very low. It would seem that seeing it once would really help in preparation for next time, but the data implies otherwise. (Or, there are enough folks who just keep trying without studying that it keeps the average low)


The repeat takers for both the PE and SE has always been low.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 15, 2016)

wgodfrey said:


> David, don't you think it might be because the smarter people with better preparation methodologies pass the first time through? It makes sense to me that someone that has failed an exam once is likely to fail it again unless they make a concerted effort to change something about their approach to the exam.


Yeah, that makes sense. I guess I'm just more wondering why NCEES splits it between first time takers and repeat takers. I guess to tell the repeat takers they need to either change things up, study more, etc.


----------



## Doyee5 (Jun 15, 2016)

If you are planning on taking the Chemical PE, I have materials (passed first try):

PPI:

6-Minute Solutions, Practice Problems, Quick Reference.

NCEES: Practice Exam. 

Willing to sell for a fair price.


----------



## Lukus (Jun 16, 2016)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Congratulations Lukus; the word I'm hearing was that bridge lateral was a doozy this year.


Thanks! I felt very prepared and I was very confident about my morning score and about my afternoon score on the last two problems.  But I was really sweating the first PM problem because I felt my answers were not neat enough.  I was really expecting something like 35/40, unacceptable, acceptable, acceptable = fail.   But I passed, so I'll never know my score breakdown!


----------

